# Another neat building to ponder--or build



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a neat wooden structure we saw in Alesund, Norway. Would make a nice model, if ya got the room. It's old, ya sure. I especially like the dormers, although they would be a bear to model.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it!! Everyone needs a boat house at their pond. It may take a few more years before I get the railroad to the pond.


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice... It wouldn't need to be a boat house by the water... it could be a CO-OP building to store hay or something like that... but I to think the dommers would be a challange.. but maybe fun to figure out....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, did you see the size of the korbels underneath the protruding gables! Those things are huge! 
BTW, I've seen barns that look similar to that building in Amish Country. 
Can't wait to see some pics of your progress on this one Joe


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah, not gonna build this one, kahuna. Way too big. Besides, I have to finish Riders, not to mention the Orbisonia Firehouse, which has lain dormant for two years (I even bought a firetruck to go with it). As you may have surmised by the Norway photo, we were on a 23-day European cruise, so nothing got done at home. Now that we're home (and broke), I have two stories to write before we flit off for our last road trip of the year. But come September, just watch that styrene fly! Got me a new, Chopper II just achin' for a workout.


----------

